# Look to upgrade PC



## redoshi

Hi I own a HP Compaq dx2400 Microtower With 2.6 dual core processor and 2 gb ram with Radeon 4670. 

Here's a link to the original model of it http://www.retrevo.com/search?q=HP+dx2400&rt=sp&modelid=13906813

I'm mainly looking to upgrade my ram I have 4 ram slots and am only using 1 slot (it is a 2gb stick) I'm pretty sure my cpu and video card should be able to handle all games out.

Anyone want to help me look for some upgrades for my pc on newegg?

I can get 30 fps constant in Crysis in windows xp on all full settings with the natural mode on, but I would prefer 60 fps As I would like to have no stutters and such.


After searching through newegg a bit I came across these.

Memory : http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820161172

Hard Drive : http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822148516

Would those work in my pc and are they good for their price?

I am also going to upgrade my Hard Drive. Spending limit is $100 

Here's what everest say's about my PC 

Computer:
Computer Type ACPI Multiprocessor PC
Operating System Microsoft Windows XP Professional
OS Service Pack Service Pack 3
Internet Explorer 6.0.2900.5512
DirectX 4.09.00.0904 (DirectX 9.0c)
Computer Name COMPUTER_1
User Name Randy
SMTP E-mail Address [email protected]
Logon Domain COMPUTER_1
Date / Time 2010-01-17 / 19:33

Motherboard:
CPU Type DualCore Intel Pentium E5300, 2600 MHz (13 x 200)
Motherboard Name HP Compaq dx2400
Motherboard Chipset Intel Bearlake G33
System Memory 2048 MB
DIMM1: Elpida EBE21UE8AEFA-8G-E 2 GB DDR2-800 DDR2 SDRAM (6-6-6-18 @ 400 MHz) (5-5-5-15 @ 333 MHz) (4-4-4-12 @ 266 MHz)
BIOS Type AMI (02/23/09)

Display:
Video Adapter ATI Radeon HD 4600 Series (1024 MB)
Video Adapter ATI Radeon HD 4600 Series (1024 MB)
3D Accelerator ATI Radeon HD 4670 (RV730)
Monitor Dell M783s [17" CRT] (8G1571CBBMM5)

Multimedia:
Audio Adapter ATI Radeon HDMI @ ATI RV710/730/740 - High Definition Audio Controller
Audio Adapter Realtek ALC888/1200 @ Intel 82801IB ICH9 - High Definition Audio Controller [A-2]

Storage:
IDE Controller Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller
IDE Controller Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller
Storage Controller ACN0A0BB IDE Controller
Disk Drive WDC WD800AAJS-60M0A0 (74 GB, IDE)
Optical Drive TSSTcorp DVD-ROM TS-H353B (16x/48x DVD-ROM)
Optical Drive UDC C5YZ4P23C SCSI CdRom Device
SMART Hard Disks Status OK

Partitions:
C: (NTFS) 76308 MB (10832 MB free)
Total Size 74.5 GB (10.6 GB free)

Input:
Keyboard Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural PS/2 Keyboard
Mouse PS/2 Compatible Mouse

DMI:
DMI BIOS Vendor American Megatrends Inc.
DMI BIOS Version 5.37
DMI System Manufacturer Hewlett-Packard
DMI System Product HP Compaq dx2400 Microtower
DMI System Version 
DMI System Serial Number 2UA9261117
DMI System UUID C0E538AD-6862DE11-B323AF97-DCDE2E5A
DMI Motherboard Manufacturer PEGATRON CORPORATION
DMI Motherboard Product 2A73h
DMI Motherboard Version 1.01
DMI Motherboard Serial Number MS1C95R52803554
DMI Chassis Manufacturer Hewlett-Packard
DMI Chassis Version Chassis Version
DMI Chassis Serial Number Chassis Serial Number
DMI Chassis Asset Tag 2UA9261117
DMI Chassis Type Desktop Case


----------



## emosun

If you really want to get more speed out of the machine your should get a new cpu. The standard dual core is ok for older or lower end games , but newer games like gta4 won't even run smoothly without a higher end core 2 or any quad.

Have more ram will help a little but if your using a 32bit os you have a maximum usage of about 3.25 gb of ram. If you really want to obtain your goal of 60fps in crysis a new cpu/gpu would be best , provided of course the system isn't using the power supply it came with.


----------



## redoshi

I'm actually getting windows 7 x64 You don't think I could achive 60 fps With 4 gigs of ram and 2.6 dual core and radeon 4670 1 gb vidram. Well $100 will be the most I can afford times are hard and I can't afford to give anymore to my pc.


----------



## emosun

Well you can achieve 60fps but the settings will have to be pretty low to do so. If you save yourself the money from buying windows 7 you should have enough to get the specs up to par. 

Basically only adding 2 more gigs of ram and a newer os might actually slow the pc down more then it's currently at, simply because the ram wouldn't be matched and windows 7 is a heavier os then xp. However if your set on windows 7 then with 100$ the only real upgrade that could be done is some more ram.


----------



## redoshi

Ok so Im going to buy ram and a hard-drive with $100 and if I dont buy wins 7 I will have another $100.

What would be better to buy for the most upgrade a cpu within $100 price range or a graphics card within a $100 price range.

I was thinking that a video card might help it the most but When i bought my video card which was about 3 weeks ago i thought it would be good enough I guess i was wrong or my 2.6 dual core is holding it back. So which would be better within the $100 prince range a new cpu or a new gpu?


----------



## emosun

As I already stated you need a newer cpu.


----------



## redoshi

So would $100 would be enough for a fairly good cpu? aww I really shouldve checked on here before I bought this stuff It couldve helped me save some money as i Bought my cpu with the gpu 3 weeks ago. Although I do have to say it's much better then my old setup. ( 1.6ghz single core cpu, geforce 8400 gs, and 1gb. Compared to that I must say this is good, But I am a gaming enthusiast so I guess I'm off to look for a new cpu. Thanks for all the help. I'll post back after I find a few to see if they work with this mobo. I'm no0t to good at that


----------



## redoshi

I know this question may sound stupid but I'm guessing the cpu I have to buy would have to be Intel and not AMD correct?

Ohh sorry for double post.


----------



## emosun

Your best bet would be to skip the ram and windows 7 and get yourself a e8400 or q8200. Your machine supports both.


----------



## redoshi

Supports both AMD and Intel or both cpu's you mentioned above? I may just buy one of those. Which is better? I was thinking the quad core is but the Dual core also looks quite good and more expensive for some reason.


----------



## emosun

Dual or quad is actually a very complex decision. But it can easily be broken down into what you basically do.

Dual cores are better because their higher clock is faster then the quad , and typically perform better in most games.

However the quad is much much faster in quad supported tasks like video encoding , or quad supported games like gta4


----------



## redoshi

So dual core is better for gaming ? Will this processor work with my cpu?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819103708


----------



## emosun

No , that would be an amd phenom which not only is a quad , but also for a completely different socket. As stated a e8400 or q8200 would be good.


----------



## Tyree

The E8400 would be your best choice for gaming.


----------

